# Another home cheapo install.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Brand new cabinets and counter top in bathrooms and kitchen from home cheapo, they installed everything including the plumbing in a beautiful vacation home. Property management called me because since then they had problems with the drain at this house.....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Quality!!!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Give me a break guys, I bid it without seeing it using the great new Home Advisor version of Uber app.


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey the guys at home cheapo keep me in work love those guys


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Call me slow... what's the issue?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Someone start a website for showing homeowners the price you pay for cheap or precision work.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You gotta give them credit for keeping everything uniform in the last picture by putting the trap and the accordion tube on an angle.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Give me a break guys, I bid it without seeing it using the great new Home Advisor version of Uber app.


Sooo...your the guy I lost this install too!


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice escutcheons


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

pure hackery.


----------

